# circuito con sensor de lluvia



## aierim15 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hola buenas tardes, Soy Mireia, una estudiante de 2º de bachillerato. Quiero hacer una maqueta y necesito el dibujo o la información de algun circuito con un sensor de lluvia. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme? ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## JV (Oct 4, 2007)

No indicas que tiene que hacer el circuito. Algo asi te sirve?:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/detectorhumedad.htm

Saludos.


----------



## aierim15 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ups lo siento. Lo escribí en otra entrada. Me gustaría conectar el circuito a un motor y así, cuando el sensor detecte agua (cuando llueva) hacer que una ventana se cierre. 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 4, 2007)

Podrias hacer un circuito donde las puntas de preuba esten sobre un paño o una rejilla finita a la intemperie, (mejor si ese paño tiene sal) de modo que al mojarse se de un incremento en la conductividad que te haga accionar el mando del motor, el problema es que no te volvera a abrir automaticamente hasta que el paño se seque. Pero no se si eso tenia que hacerlo.
Quizas para que se seque más rapido se pueda hacer una pequeña rejilla de alambres que pueda cerrar un circuito con una muy pequeña corriente cuando las gotas se depositen entre los conductores, De ese modo podras amplificar esa señal y usarla para operar el motor.
No se me ocurre nada más por ahora habriaque ver exactamente como quieres que se opere esa ventana.


----------

